# ATV Trade In



## cam88 (Sep 28, 2017)

Has anyone had good luck trading in an ATV? I might be looking into trading my 2015 in next year for a new and bigger model..


----------



## chp.cheatham (Sep 28, 2017)

I would try to sell it yourself before considering to trade it in. You should get more for it selling it yourself. A dealer won't want to give you anything for it.


----------



## T-N-T (Sep 28, 2017)

If you are not in a hurry. I'd put er for sale and see what happens


----------



## lagrangedave (Sep 28, 2017)

My six year old rancher with low hours is selling for more than I paid for it.


----------



## Katalee (Sep 28, 2017)

If you trade it in you are giving it away.


----------



## oops1 (Sep 28, 2017)

Katalee said:


> If you trade it in you are giving it away.



And probably go back to the dealer to find it being resold for three times what they gave you. Craigslist or cycle trader would get you its worth.


----------



## rospaw (Sep 28, 2017)

cam88 said:


> Has anyone had good luck trading in an ATV? I might be looking into trading my 2015 in next year for a new and bigger model..



Wouldn't even consider it. Used market should be good with all the storm losses. Listed at a firm CASH price with the ad stating No tire kickers / No joy rides / Cash only


----------



## transfixer (Sep 28, 2017)

Find out what the stealer,  I mean dealer,,  will give you for it,,  and that will make your mind up to sell it yourself.


----------



## cam88 (Sep 29, 2017)

Thanks for the advice I'll look into both, just wanted to get some input before I did anything.


----------



## mguthrie (Oct 9, 2017)

It's stupid what folks are asking for used machines. I'm not paying 80% of new for a 5-6 year old atv/utv. I've been looking for a year now and there are no "deals" to be had. It took me 6 months to sell a '99 Honda 450 es for $1500. I wouldn't trade in. I'd sell to an individual. It may take awhile but now is the time to sell


----------



## transfixer (Oct 9, 2017)

Part of the problem it seems is a lot of people bought their atv brand new at the dealer, financed it,  and now they've had it one, two , or three years and decided they can't afford it, or they never use it anymore, etc,  and they are trying to sell it for what they owe on it,  which is more than its worth on the open market,   that's why you see so many that are priced too high.  

  Pretty much have to go back to ones at least 10yrs old to avoid them being overpriced,  which is fine with me,  most of them since the mid 2000's  have too much electronics on them for me,  too much to go wrong and malfunction,  I don't like the cvt automatic units, and that seems to be the way they are all going,  they rev too high for the speed they go, you can't just choose 2nd or 3rd and low rpm putt around through the woods,  and the electronic shift and selectable 4wd's will give trouble at some point, unless you baby them and never use them off road.


----------



## yellowfin (Oct 10, 2017)

transfixer said:


> Part of the problem it seems is a lot of people bought their atv brand new at the dealer, financed it,  and now they've had it one, two , or three years and decided they can't afford it, or they never use it anymore, etc,  and they are trying to sell it for what they owe on it,  which is more than its worth on the open market,   that's why you see so many that are priced too high.
> 
> Pretty much have to go back to ones at least 10yrs old to avoid them being overpriced,  which is fine with me,  most of them since the mid 2000's  have too much electronics on them for me,  too much to go wrong and malfunction,  I don't like the cvt automatic units, and that seems to be the way they are all going,  they rev too high for the speed they go, you can't just choose 2nd or 3rd and low rpm putt around through the woods,  and the electronic shift and selectable 4wd's will give trouble at some point, unless you baby them and never use them off road.



This...my 2004 foreman is about as simple as it can get. I wish they still made them like that. Getting harder to find ones that have not be abused.


----------



## mguthrie (Oct 10, 2017)

transfixer said:


> Part of the problem it seems is a lot of people bought their atv brand new at the dealer, financed it,  and now they've had it one, two , or three years and decided they can't afford it, or they never use it anymore, etc,  and they are trying to sell it for what they owe on it,  which is more than its worth on the open market,   that's why you see so many that are priced too high.
> 
> Pretty much have to go back to ones at least 10yrs old to avoid them being overpriced,  which is fine with me,  most of them since the mid 2000's  have too much electronics on them for me,  too much to go wrong and malfunction,  I don't like the cvt automatic units, and that seems to be the way they are all going,  they rev too high for the speed they go, you can't just choose 2nd or 3rd and low rpm putt around through the woods,  and the electronic shift and selectable 4wd's will give trouble at some point, unless you baby them and never use them off road.



People are asking $6-$8 grand for a 10 year old ranger. You can buy a 10 year old Honda Accord for half that. I bought a '96 dodge 4 wheel drive last year for $2000 because it had a bad oil leak. Turned out to be an oil sending unit. That may be my ATV until I can afford to pay cash for a new machine


----------



## transfixer (Oct 10, 2017)

mguthrie said:


> People are asking $6-$8 grand for a 10 year old ranger. You can buy a 10 year old Honda Accord for half that. I bought a '96 dodge 4 wheel drive last year for $2000 because it had a bad oil leak. Turned out to be an oil sending unit. That may be my ATV until I can afford to pay cash for a new machine



  The UTV's seem to still be a hot item , I've seen more and more of them every year, and yes,  people ask too much for them,   the newer UTV's are ridiculous,  upwards of 10 grand for a lot of them,  some are almost as big as my extra cab Silverado,  I don't see the point in something that big,   
    Depending on what you're going to use it for ,  check out lifted golf carts,  you can buy one a few years old and lift it yourself,  or buy them already lifted,   I've got a 48volt club car that's been lifted 6inches,  with 22 inch tires,  and so far I can go anywhere I want on my lease, with plenty of torque,  and enough juice to ride 10 or 12 miles before worrying about a charge,  and I never ride that much on our lease.  I've almost quit using my 99 Big Bear 4wd atv,  no noise with the cart,   I rode up on a spike couple weeks ago,  within 50yds of him before he knew I was there ,  couldn't have done that on my 4wheeler.


----------



## striper slug (Oct 11, 2017)

Iron dad rob says you can get more than new on a 20 year old atv


----------



## 95g atl (Dec 8, 2017)

striper slug said:


> Iron dad rob says you can get more than new on a 20 year old atv



LOL


any updates on this subject???
I'd be very surprised if dealer offered a remotely fair trade in price, and if they did, would be wary of them jacking up the price of the new unit.


----------



## cam88 (Dec 13, 2017)

I decided to keep my ATV since it was only two years old, just wanted to hear some other opinions to see if it was worth it. I plan on buying another one in the future.


----------

